# Anyone get Implantation Headaches?



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a major headache today, and it made me wonder if it could be caused by implantation? We DTD on Monday and I was having O-cramps that day after 3 days of EWCM. We have been using the rhythm method.. but anything is possible without BC.

I drank an extra cup of coffee this morning to see if it was a caffeine headache, but I still have it. The only other thing I can think of is dehydration (been drinking lots of water too) and I had a beer last night, but did not get drunk (and I usually don't get headaches from beer- unless I am really drunk).

Anyway.. thoughts?


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

same here, we BD'ed on monday (and had an oops.) i have also been getting headaches today (mild however) and have wondered the exact same thing. as this isn't normal for me at all.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

What is BD'ed?


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
What is BD'ed?









O"H







BD= baby dancing, you know; DTD, having sex, intercourse.....







you get the picture!


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

MAJOR headache yesterday...spotting today...


----------

